# Wanted to Share this Beauty



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

hi all

Just wanted to share this with everyone but first to story, Most of you know when have a girl named Ashes.

On Sunday Feb 20th, doing cuddle time we noticed Ashes right eye was very cloudy and she appeared to not be able to see out of the eye the previous night her eye was fine. We took her to the vet and they confirmed that she couldn't see out of this eye, they did a test to see if it was an injury but it came up clean, as a precaution she was given Baytril antibiotics, come Wednesday evening again during cuddle time we notice her Left eye was bulging out of the socket, at least 2-3 times bigger than it normally is again her eye was normal on Tuesday night. We called our vet and relayed photos to them over email since they were already closed for the evening. They believed her left eye was proptosed and that it was being pushed out from behind her eye either from a pressure build up or tumor. By morning (Thursday 24/2) her left eye was dried/dead and she could not see out of this one either. She was given metacam for pain relief and still given the baytril for any infection going on She was scheduled in for surgery to remove the dead eye the following Tuesday. During the days leading up to Sunday we visually noticed a white mass behind her eye and coming out to the left of the eyeball itself. On Sunday morning (27/2) she completely dug her left eye out, resulting in quite a bit of blood which we were able to control here at home. The vet was monitoring her through this all and on Tuesday her eye was already healing and didn't need remove as the vet looked her over again. Wednesday (2/3) we went to another vet who was more experienced in eye problems.

This new vet looked her over and into her eyes, she confirmed blindness in both of Ashes eyes. She said there is a likelihood that she does have a tumor in her head but without invasive surgery that could kill her there was no way of knowing since an xray wouldn't pick it up and she was too big for the digital xray they use for diagnosing mouth problems. They said surgery to remove the remaining tissue in her eye socket was possible there are risks involved but felt that since it was well on its way to healing over then the risks of surgery weren't worth the end result of an empty socket.

So now we come to now, 1 months later and Ashes is doing amazingly well. Her eye is healed and her other one is still intact though she is completely blind. She can move around 10x better than any sighted hedgie we have seen. She is very active and eats very well. We still do not know whether she has a tumor inside her head but we are not prepared to ruin her quality of life she has now just to get a definite answer through invasive exploratory surgery than would likely kill her. So we are monitoring her eating/drinking, poop, activity, weight and general health overall.

Also Ashes was only 8mths old when this happened and she has been taken out of our breeding program,

So we come to the painting now, and of course it is by no other than our PJ  The photo was taken while Ashes was sleeping, she often sleeps in the open now. PJ painted this for the HWS Auction to raise funds. We have a digital copy of it in which we added in the words digitally as well. We will be printing it on some canvas paper and framing it for the wall in our hedgie room.
Original photo and then the Painting - Click for Full View


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a precious sweetheart and beautiful painting  Sorry to hear what has happened, I hope she has more time to spend with you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> What a precious sweetheart and beautiful painting  Sorry to hear what has happened, I hope she has more time to spend with you.


Could not say it any better.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful girl, and I am so happy to hear she is doing well. I know she gave you quite a scare there, but I think you made all the right decisions to keep her happy and comfortable.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry to hear about Ashes eye problems, but I'm glad she is fine without her eyesight. It's so good she has you to take care of her!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

she is a *beautiful* girl & the painting is just as gorgeous!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

To be so young and have so many health problems has to be difficult for her. She does look peaceful and at rest. There's no better place for her to be than with someone who loves her and takes good care of her. I have no doubt that she's content.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. She looks so peaceful and content. Good thing hedgies have such a great nose to rely on!!! Sounds like you've been through quite the ordeal...hopefully the worst is behind you both.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow...first thing I read this morning...nothing like an emotional rollercoaster to get your day started, huh? As it is, I dread opening your posts cuz there is always a cute baby in them... <sigh>...Now I will be suspisciously of EVERYTHING you post. Rotter.

Thank you so much for sharing the story...we see so many posts from people who are dealing with eye injuries and you have observed what many of us thought: they do even better without sight! No quick movements to startle or shadows to assess...I think that's why she has such a content look on her face...one not seen in this particular household. :roll:

I am so glad she is with you with all the best care and attention any hedgie could want. I really hope this is the end of her health issues but if not, she's in the perfect place.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

She is a stronger fighter that is for sure, we love her dearly and only want what is best for her.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, and such a fighter too!


----------

